# and it's about time... I have a website



## omeletteman (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright so with the help of magicmonkey (who very graciously allowed me to use some of his webspace to host the website), I have finally made my very own website.

www.poijoy.com/davemmett

So, if you guys want to check it out and tell me what you think, I would greatly appreciate it  

I intend on switching myself over to a more permanent webspace soon (which would give me a nicer looking url), but until that time, I think this will do me fine.

The one thing I wanted to see if someone could maybe help me out with is the links, right now all the links are underlined and change colours once they've been clicked, but I'd really like to change that so they stay the same whether they've been clicked or not (and aren't underlined). I'm sure there is a pretty easy way to do it, I just don't have much experience with dreamweaver.

Thanks


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 22, 2006)

The links bit is in Page Properties in DW. You can set the colour of visited links, decide whether to underline afterclicking etc.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've just been on the People gallery and two things struck me:
some direction arrows would be useful for the user to know where to move the mouse scroll the thumbnail images and there seems to be no link back to the main page.

Photos look good though ;-)

Cheers, Lol


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks man, i'm gonna try the links thing now.

as for the arrows, the whole gallery parts were created with Jalbum, and there isn't anyway to change it (that I know of).

Thanks for checking the website out


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 23, 2006)

I had all sorts of traumas sorting out a gallery and looked at J album. In the end I did my own through DW tied to a database. However, DW has a built in photo album generator which automatically makes the thumbnails etc. Go to http://www.webthang.co.uk for some great tutorials on using DW.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 24, 2006)

Lol, I was able to get the colours fixed on the links, but I still can't figure out where to make them not underlined.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 24, 2006)

Page Properties, Links, Underline Style:

This is a dropdown box allowing underlined or not etc. im using DW MX for what it's worth.

Cheers, Lol


----------

